# Speaking of Calipers



## Robert LaLonde (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm making some parts to metric specs right now.  I reached over and grabbed my metric Mitutoyo dial caliper and the measurements just didn't make sense.  I was trying to creep up on a dimension and things just didn't add up.

I had grabbed my Imperial caliper.  Ok, you might say.  You should see the problem right away.  Um, NO!.  It has both a metric and an Imperial scale on the bar. Tunnel vision had me looking at the metric scale and trying to make sense of the dial.

I didn't realize what was going on until I went to put them away and go double check my spec.  "That's the wrong case.  These don't go in that one."


----------



## benmychree (Mar 6, 2018)

I hate it when that happens!  Fortunately, I do not have any metric tools except a screw pitch gage.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 6, 2018)

that's why I love digital calipers


----------



## benmychree (Mar 6, 2018)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> that's why I love digital calipers


There a few things that I like about them, like being able to zero them at any point, Their English and metric capability; what I don't like is that they hunt around and do not display a definite size; mine is not a cheapie, it is Starrett, also If I do not slide the battery carrier back to disconnect, the next time I want to use it, it is dead.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 6, 2018)

I think still on my original CR2032 battery in my iGaging digital calipers, maybe my second, in 4 or 5 years. They're within a thou (or 0.01mm) when compared to my mics or gauge blocks, which is good enough for me. Each to their own, but I couldn't cope with dial calipers. Bought a nice Mit dial caliper years ago for $20, sold it a couple of months later for $20


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Mar 6, 2018)

I love my dial calipers... except when I am working on parts speced in metric.  LOL. 

I did break down and buy a couple cheap digitals (6" and 12") just for this project so I wouldn't do THAT again.  LOL.

I never had a dial caliper before that had both metric and imperial scales on the bar before.  This one is a brand new one my wife bought me for my birthday in January.


----------

